# Layout



## DarkManX (25. Mai 2004)

Hallo,

Grundlegende Informationen:
Ich habe nur wenig Ahnung von PS und CSS, ich mache eher PHP und solche Geschichten.

Bitte:
Ich habe ein schlichtes Layout gemacht. Nun soll es zurechtgeschnitten werden und in die Seite programmiert werden.
Hier das Layout: Layout 
Ich will es mit 3 Frames machen (Banner, Navigaton, Haupt).
Bitte keine allgemeinen Erklärungen, wenn möglich fertig Code geben und vielleicht, wenn es irgend einem nichts ausmacht, das Layout zurechtschneiden. 

mfg & danke im voraus
DarkManX


----------



## Martin Schaefer (25. Mai 2004)

Hi DarkManX,

tutorials.de ist da, um Allen die Möglichkeit zu geben, bestimmte Dinge zu lernen
und nicht, um Andere "machen" zu lassen. Also versuch dich einfach selbst an der
Aufgabe und stell konkrete Fragen, wenn es irgendwo klemmen sollte.

Hilfreich könnte das Videotutorial Photoshop "Slicen leichtgemacht" sein.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## DarkManX (25. Mai 2004)

Hi,

habe mir gerade angeguckt. Nur ich habe 0 Ahnung wofür Slicen da ist. Wenn mir das einer bitte erklären würde, wäre ich sehr angetan . Jetzt kommen bestimmt die 'Schlaumeier' und sagen geh auf Suchen und so. Ich habe gesucht, aber im fast jeden Thread wird auf die Suche verwiesen. Also bitte einen genauen Link zu einem Thread mit Infos zum Slicen oder hier erklären. THX

mfg
DarkManX


----------



## Consti (25. Mai 2004)

Slicen nennt man folgendes:

Verusche es mal einfach zu erklären:

Stell dir vor du machst folgendes auf Papier (nuir zur Erläuterung):

Du zeichnest eine Tabelle mit miehren Zeilen und Spalten, die nachher genauso aussehen soll, wie deine HP.

Nun hast du ein Foto. Ist genausogross wie die Tabelle. Nun musst du eine Schere nehmen und das Foto so zerschneiden, dass es genau in jede einzelne Zelle hineinpasst.

Genauso ist adas auch beim Slicen. PS bzw. IR teil das Bild so auf, dass es genaus so ist, wie du es hast. Ich glaube, es schreibt dir sogar schon den richtigen Code - hab selber noch nie geslicet, aber glaube, dass es so richtig ist!


----------



## DarkManX (25. Mai 2004)

Naja,

Danke für die Aufklärung...
jetzt ist mir klar wozu man Slict, aber wie man es in eine Page einsetzt und so, da bin ich immernoch ahnungslos geblieben.

mfg
DarkManX


----------



## Philip Kurz (25. Mai 2004)

Das wird automatisch in die Page "eingesetzt". Wenn du dein Bild gesliced hast gehst du auf "Für Web speichern" (ich kann nur über Photoshop7 reden) und du hast deine html-Datei. Probiere es einfach mal aus und du verstehst das Prinzip recht schnell


----------



## DarkManX (25. Mai 2004)

Hmm,

das wurde ja nur in einer Tabelle geteilt. Das hätte ich auch mit Paint geschafft. Aber ich wollte da drauf schreiben und es geht ja nicht auf IMG zu schreiben. Es geht schon, aber nicht mit einem Code.

mfg
DarkManX


----------



## Martin Schaefer (25. Mai 2004)

Da hilft ein wenig Zeitverteib mit HTML bzw. CSS, dann kannst du die HTML-Seite,
die dir Photoshop erstellt auch umbauen. Oder du machst es gleich so, dass du
Einzelbildchen machst und deine Webseite komplett selbst schreibst, was ohnehin
schneller geht, wenn du der Materie mächtig bist.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Consti (25. Mai 2004)

Naja, meineswissens ist das Gesclicedt Bild dann als <td> Hintergrundbild definiert oder?
 Dann kannst du einfach Text "über" das Bild schrieben


----------



## Philip Kurz (25. Mai 2004)

Standardmäßig ist es nicht als Hintergrundbild definiert. Aber wenn ich mir die Seite angucke ... das sind höchstens 20 Bilder bzw. Tabellenteile wo man den Code umschreiben muss ...


----------



## Consti (25. Mai 2004)

Wie sind die denn da drin?
Einfach als <img>?
Ist ja voll umstädnlich....


----------



## Philip Kurz (25. Mai 2004)

Ja, sie sind als einfache Bilder eingebunden. Allerdings kann Photoshop ja nicht eigenständig entscheiden bzw. beurteilen ob man das Bild nun einfach zerschneiden will oder ob man noch Text einfügen will, d.h. ob ein Grundgerüst für eine Website erstellt werden soll.


----------



## DarkManX (25. Mai 2004)

```
<TABLE WIDTH=800 BORDER=0 CELLPADDING=0 CELLSPACING=0>
<TR>
<TD COLSPAN=2>
<IMG SRC="images/layout_01.gif" WIDTH=800 HEIGHT=165 ALT=""></TD>
</TR>
<TR>
<TD>
<IMG SRC="images/layout_02.gif" WIDTH=145 HEIGHT=435 ALT=""></TD>
<TD>
<IMG SRC="images/layout_03.gif" WIDTH=655 HEIGHT=435 ALT=""></TD>
</TR>
</TABLE>
```

Was nutzt mir das überhaupt? Da sind doch nicht mal die Spaltenbeiten angegeben. *tz* Muss man das nicht irgend wie mit CSS mit <div clas=blabla> und so machen? Da habe ich aber keine Ahnung von. Kann mir einer ein Tutorial linken oder es selber erklären?

mfg
DarkManX


----------



## Consti (25. Mai 2004)

Naja, dann soll PS das direkt in den Hintergrund machen - ist doch eigentlich kein Nachteil oder


----------



## Philip Kurz (25. Mai 2004)

@DarkManX:
Die Spalten- und Zeilengrößen sind doch durch deine Bilder festgelegt. Wenn dein Bild 800px mal 160px groß ist, hat der jeweilige Tabellenteil die gleiche Größe. Von daher dürfte das umschreiben kein Problem sein. Und um das Bild als Hintergrund des Tabellenteils zu definieren brauchst du keine Cascading Stylesheets.

@Consti
Das wäre eine Lösung


----------



## Manuel_Sch (6. August 2004)

@DArkManX
gib einfach beim <td> tag background ein und den pfad des images danach hast du ein hintergrund in der tabellenzelle (zur sicherheit gib ich immer noch die höhe bzw breite zusätzlich ein
oder man kann beim photoshop einstellen das es als hintergrundbild gespeichert wrid


----------



## Philip Kurz (6. August 2004)

Nunja, indirekt hat ihm das Consti schon vor knapp zwei Monaten gesagt. Deshalb denke ich, dass  DarkManX sein Problem bereits gelöst hat.
Aber trotzdem Danke für den Lösungsweg


----------

